# Christianity and the Role of Philosophy by Oliphint



## Toasty (Jun 5, 2015)

I read the book _Christianity and the Role of Philosophy_ by K. Scott Oliphint. Oliphint teaches that God is the principium essendi of all disciplines and that reason should not act independently of what God has determined. Philosophy is subservient to theology. God is the ultimate authority and His revelation is like a GPS that shows us what is true and what is false.


Here is the link to the book:
http://www.amazon.com/Christianity-Philosophy-Christian-Questions-Apologia/dp/1596386746


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 5, 2015)

Toasty said:


> I read the book _Christianity and the Role of Philosophy_ by K. Scott Oliphint. Oliphint teaches that God is the principium essendi of all disciplines and that reason should not act independently of what God has determined. Philosophy is subservient to theology. God is the ultimate authority and His revelation is like a GPS that shows us what is true and what is false.
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the book:
> http://www.amazon.com/Christianity-Philosophy-Christian-Questions-Apologia/dp/1596386746



I am encouraged that he is using classical terminology like the principium essendi.


----------

